# AIO-Wasserkühlung mit Flowanzeiger auf der CPU



## Rorschach123 (24. September 2020)

Hallo liebe Community,

gibt es eigentlich noch andere Hersteller, die einen Flowanzeiger (ehemals fälschlich als Pumpe bezeichnet) relativ stylisch auf der CPU haben wie bei der Raijintek Orcus?
Hat jemand die Raijintek Orcus und kann mir dazu ein persönliches Feedback geben?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. September 2020)

Die Pumpe ist bei der Orcus am Schlauch (weil Entkopplung und so), das was auch der CPU sitzt ist der Kühler mit einem Flowanzeiger.


----------



## Rorschach123 (24. September 2020)

Danke für die Richtigstellung  gibt es noch andere Kühler mit einem Flowanzeiger auf der CPU direkt?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. September 2020)

Soweit ich weiß ... Nein!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Oktober 2020)

Die Enermax Aquafusion ist in weiten Teilen baugleich mit der Orcus, sonst fällt mir keine weitere mit Fließanzeiger ein. Aber die Cooler Master Mirage hat die Pumpe in gleicher Position entblößt.


----------

